# Ergopharm 1-AD



## FMJ (Jan 29, 2010)

Thought this was interesting... 
Although banned 6 years ago, Power sports nutrition still seems to be selling 1-AD. 
At first, I thought it was just an old, un-updated webpage, maybe it is.. but I can still add it to my cart. 
Should I clean them out? 

Ergo-Pharm


----------



## Arnold (Jan 29, 2010)

or you can order 1-Andro Rx??? Pro-Hormone


----------



## Malibu King (Jan 29, 2010)

Interesting. Since the original EroPharm is no longer in business at best this is left over stock. Although 6 year old stock is probably not something you'd want to ingest. Its either a mistake or its a scam.


----------



## FMJ (Jan 29, 2010)

Robert said:


> or you can order 1-Andro Rx??? Pro-Hormone


 
I've been reading up on it actually. Pirate has a log I want to go through. Waiting for more reviews.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 30, 2010)

FMJ said:


> I've been reading up on it actually. Pirate has a log I want to go through. Waiting for more reviews.



more reviews? we have tons of them!


----------



## Malibu King (Jan 30, 2010)

Robert said:


> more reviews? we have tons of them!


 
Where are the reviews? The ones in the Sticky are typical Spam type reviews so I don't think those count. The only journals I've seen on this PH were by Pirate and Mags. The journal by Pirate was never completed so not sure what the conclusion was from him. The one by Mags was very thorough and the outcome was good strength gains but dissapointing gains in mass.
I'd like to see if anyone has tried stacking 1-AD with a natural test booster like your Analbolic Matrix or Phyto-Test by Primordial. I'm not trying to knock 1-Andro I just think you need some more data before we're convinced. So far I have not seen any success stories like we use to see with ErgoPharms 1-AD.


----------



## FMJ (Jan 30, 2010)

Well, I don't think you're going to see success stories like you did pre-2004. If you did, they'd be banned! 
The 1-andro reviews I've read have all basically come out with the same conclusions, great strength gains, minimal size gains. That's not nessesarilly a bad thing though. If you're lifting heavier, you can get size gains. It's just not gonna come the "easy" way like it did with pre-2004 PH's. It'll still give you that extra edge to get you through a plateau or similar, at least thats what I'm getting from the reviews.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 30, 2010)

Malibu King said:


> Where are the reviews? The ones in the Sticky are typical Spam type reviews so I don't think those count. The only journals I've seen on this PH were by Pirate and Mags. The journal by Pirate was never completed so not sure what the conclusion was from him. The one by Mags was very thorough and the outcome was good strength gains but dissapointing gains in mass.
> I'd like to see if anyone has tried stacking 1-AD with a natural test booster like your Analbolic Matrix or Phyto-Test by Primordial. I'm not trying to knock 1-Andro I just think you need some more data before we're convinced. So far I have not seen any success stories like we use to see with ErgoPharms 1-AD.



Do a search on this board, Bodybuilding.com Forums and AnabolicMinds.com Forums, we have had numerous testers/loggers use this product.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 30, 2010)

My log was a mess due to a string of health issues that were unrelated. The right dose of 1-Andro RX is just as good as old ErgoPharm, which was my first prohormone.

In my opinion, both of them are best run upward of 6 weeks, though.


----------



## Malibu King (Feb 2, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Thought this was interesting...
> Although banned 6 years ago, Power sports nutrition still seems to be selling 1-AD.
> At first, I thought it was just an old, un-updated webpage, maybe it is.. but I can still add it to my cart.
> Should I clean them out?


 
It's a bait and switch scam. I called their 800 number and they said they just sold out of 1-AD but that they have a better product, 4-AD which they will be happy to sell to me


----------



## Mags (Feb 2, 2010)

Stack 1-Andro with something more anabolic and you'll have an awesome cycle on your hands. Defo go longer than 6 weeks. And opt for a higher dose depending on experience.


----------



## Malibu King (Feb 3, 2010)

Mags said:


> Stack 1-Andro with something more anabolic and you'll have an awesome cycle on your hands. Defo go longer than 6 weeks. And opt for a higher dose depending on experience.


 
Are there any other PH's that you would suggest to stack with 1-Andro?
Any that don't have a gyno risk associated with them? Thanks


----------



## twarrior (Mar 2, 2010)

Bump


----------

